# NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?



## Das_Novalein (18. September 2016)

*NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Guten Abend

Ich hab mir den NobleChair Epic (PU-Version) vor zwei tagen zugelegt und muss sagen, dass die Sitzpolsterung sowie Rückenpolsterung sehr hart (nach meinen Empfinden) sind. Ich bekomme ohne den zusätzlichen Rückenkissen direkte Schmerzen im Unterrücken Bereich.
Mit dem zusätzlichen Rückenkissen geht es einigermaßen in Ordnung zu sitzen. Aber bei manchen Arbeiten sitzt das zusätzliche Rückenkissen im Weg, dass ich es abmachen muss. Und da kommen die Schmerzen wieder. Dies war bei meinem alten "modifizierten" Bürostuhl nicht so.
Dabei suchte ich nach einem gut gepolstertem Bürostuhl, dass so weich ist.

Noble Chair Epic: 404 - Seite nicht gefunden | CASEKING.de

Mein Frage ist:
1) Ist das bei jeden Gaming-Stuhl in dieser Preisklasse (bis 400€) normal, dass die Sitzpolsterung so hart ist? 
2) Oder bin ich nur an meinen alten Stuhl mit einem extra Sitzkissen + Kuscheldecke gewöhnt? (War ein 50€ Stuhl)
3) Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich doch zu einem Fachhandel gehen und mich dort beraten soll? (Diese beginnen aber ab 500€ an, dies ist mir zu teurer)
4) Oder ist der "AKRACING Premium V2" genau so hart wie der Noble Chair?


Zu meiner Person:
Wiege 92 Kg. / Bin 1,95 m groß. / Körpermuskulatur ist Durchschnittlich.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.


----------



## -xeno- (19. September 2016)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Das würde ich mich auch interessieren. Ich suche gerade auch einen neuen Gaming Stuhl, aber weiss noch nicht so richtig in welche Richtung es gehen soll.
Habe auch mal bei irgendeinem Test gelesen dass die Noblechairs allgemein  sehr hart sein sollen obwohl sie mir gut gefallen. Vielleicht wäre dann für auch eher so ein DXRacer Stoff oder sowas besser.
Ich mag es ieber auch etwas kuschliger als Bretthart. Das Probesitzen war auf einem DXRacer aus Stoff zumindest sehr angenehm.


----------



## Das_Novalein (19. September 2016)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*



-xeno- schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre dann für auch eher so ein DXRacer Stoff oder sowas besser. Das Probesitzen war auf einem DXRacer aus Stoff zumindest sehr angenehm.



Auf einem DXRacer habe ich auch gesessen, die Polsterung war wirklich so weich, dass ich es komplett mit meiner Hand eindrucken konnte. Die ersten 5min Porbesitzen fand ich angenehm, danach empfand ich es als hart, weil ich den Boden erreicht habe...


----------



## cryon1c (20. September 2016)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Die sind alle recht hart. Das ist auch gewollt und dem Design geschuldet. Mich stört das nicht. Vertagear sollte etwas weicher sein und viele DXracer.


----------



## Das_Novalein (22. September 2016)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Dann wäre wohl ein normaler Bürostuhl aus einem Fachgeschäft wohl das bessere für mich? Wenn alle Gaming Stühle so hart sind :/


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2016)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Das lustige ist, ich kann auf keinem DXRacer Stuhl sitzen, weil ich Rueckenprobleme bekomme.
Aber ein Holzstuhl geht vollkommen Okay xD


----------



## cryon1c (22. September 2016)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Genau deswegen werde ich meinen Kadaver auch zu Caseking in Berlin bewegen bevor ich bestelle 
Die 9,50€ in jede Richtung mitm Bus und rund 3h rumeiern sinds wert, probesitzen sollte man machen.


----------



## MaxNagel (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Moin,

was sollte man denn so für einen guten Stuhl ausgeben? Ich habe mir eine eher unbekanntere Marke gegönnt (159€, leider jetzt gerade auf 139€ reduziert wie ich gesehen habe... zu früh gekauft)  und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn der Langzeittest noch aussteht. 

Gaming Stuhl, Chefsessel, Burostuhl Racing Stuhl, schwarz/rot, mit 2 Kissen: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt 

Ich habe auch viele gesehen, mit über 300€ Preis, lohnt sich das wirklich?


----------



## MaxNagel (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Ein Freund von mir schwört zB auf Gaming-Sessel/Relaxsessel. Ich weiß nicht genau was ich davon halten soll, habe zwar auch einen im Wohnzimmer, doch für den PC finde ich die Sitzhaltung unpassend.
Hier wird des Öfteren die richtige Sitzhaltzung angesprochen, gibt es da Erfahrungswerte von jemandem zum Thema Relaxsessel?


----------



## Defenz0r (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Such mal nach Récamière


----------



## Mylo (22. März 2019)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Habe mir gestern den auch gekauft und mal 3 stunden drauf gezockt. Mir hat mein Hintern und Beine derart wehgetan dass ich nicht mehr sitzen konnte! Noch nie so einen schlimmen Stuhl erlebet? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rückgabe, oder wird der Stuhl mit der Zeit etwas weicher?

Mich regt das derart auf! Ich mein überall im Internet wird Noblechairs vergöttert und von5 Sternen haben sie 6 in der Bewertung.


----------



## Ray2015 (22. März 2019)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Der wird etwas weicher. Meiner ist jetzt ein Jahr alt und ich kann sehr gut drauf sitzen.


----------



## Venom89 (22. März 2019)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Ich habe den Noblechairs Hero seit Dezember, der ist auch etwas fester von der Polsterung.
Es wird mit der Zeit etwas weicher, aber man gewöhnt sich auch daran. Mittlerweile gefällt mir diese Festigkeit wesentlich besser, als diese Quarkkissen 

Bin bisher super zufrieden


----------



## Noofuu (26. April 2019)

*AW: NobleChair EPIC Gaming Stuhl, sind alle Stühle so hart?*

Ich besitze den Noble Chair Icon und bin echt nicht zufrieden, der Sitz ist so hart das ich Rückenschmerzen bekomme und die Armlenen sind auch nicht gepolstert nach ein paar stunden Spielen schmerzen auch die Ellenbogen :/ 
Was Positiv ist sind die einstellungen die man vornehmen kann, perfekt um ihn an den Tisch anzupassen aber das war es auch schon, hätte lieber einen anderen Stuhl der Bequemer ist.


----------



## Schrotty (24. September 2020)

Muss das Thema mal hervorholen. Ich habe seit gestern einen Secretlab OMEGA mit Stoffbezug und ob wohl der recht teuer ist muss ich sagen das dieser gegenüber meinen alten Bürostuhl auch hart ist. Meine aber mal gelesen zu haben das hart besser wäre als weich, in wie fern das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen. Werde auf jeden fall mal paar Tage weiter testen und schauen ob das noch "weicher" wird nach einer gewissen Zeit oder nicht. Auch ich habe jetzt einen Tag danach leichte Rückenschmerzen was nicht sein sollte. Ob ich vorher zu weich gesessen bin und der Rücken sich erst an das harte gewöhnen muss wird die Zeit zeigen, Ansonsten von denn Einstellungen her ist der Stuhl sehr gut, muss er aber auch bei dem Preis. Mein alter Bürostuhl hatte kein Kopf und Lendenkissen dabei, brauchte er auch nicht da dieser von haus aus oben tiefer war und unten. Jetzt bei dem Gaming Stuhl sind beide dabei und ka wie ich die genau einstellen soll denn selbst sieht man ja nicht ob man richtig oder falsch sitzt.


----------



## TweakerNerd (24. September 2020)

Schau dir mal den AKRACING Core EXWIDE an. Habe den auch ist mit Stoff und extra breiter sitzfläche. Sehr gemütlich der Stuhl. 

MfG


----------



## Schrotty (24. September 2020)

Die breite der Sitzfläche ist perfekt beim Omega nur wie schon oben erwähnt betrifft es wohl alle Geming Stühle das diese härter sind was ja nicht schlecht sein muss. Und alles wieder verpacken und zurück schicken will ich mir nicht antun. War schon mühselig alleine diesen zusammenzubauen. Reicht mit erst mal wieder für die nächste Jahre.


----------



## Tony103 (24. September 2020)

Was heißt härter? Ich finde die meisten Stühle (besonders Gaming) viel zu weich gepolstert; man sitzt direkt auf dem Grund mit den Sitzknocken und dann ist es halt hart. Es gibt Polsterung aus mit ansteigender Härte aus mehreren Schichten, die sind ziemlich Angenehm oder man sucht sich eine aus, die zum Eigengewicht passt. Online würde ich mir niemals einen Stuhl kaufen in dem ich den ganzen Tag rumhocke.. da muss man schon sehr viel Glück haben oder ziemlich Schmerzfrei sein was die Ergonomie betrifft. Oder man ist noch ziemlich jung, da kann man auf allem rumhocken.


----------



## Schrotty (24. September 2020)

Die billigen sind meist anfangs weich, die teuren dann eben härter weil bessere Materialen. Ist doch logisch. Dieses einsinken kommt doch nur weil die Polsterungen mist sind bei denn billigen darum sitzt man dann meist schon fast am Holz oder was immer für ein Gestell verbaut ist. Einfach mal etwas informieren. Es hängt aber auch davon ab wie schwer man selbst ist. Je fetter um so besser ist es wenn es härter ist, je leichter um so weicher soll es sein wobei auch wieder nicht zu weich.


----------



## Aumenator (26. September 2020)

Besitze den Secretlab Titan, weich ist er nicht. Auch gehöre zu der Gattung „gekauft ohne drauf gesessen zu haben“ aber bin insgesamt zufrieden. Die meisten Stühle sind hart, ja! Man muss aber auch wirklich seine Position finden, und Rückenlehne und Lordosenstütze richtig einstellen. Bin auf meinem Stuhl schon mehrere Stunden ohne Schmerzen gesessen (circa 1,87m bei 83kg).

Was ich mir als Standard bei den hochwertigen Stühlen wünschen würde: Sitzfläche neigbar, das haben Bürostühle sehr viele, Gaming Stühle die wenigsten. Wer Feedback zum Titan braucht einfach melden.


----------



## Schrotty (27. September 2020)

Mit der  Lordosenstütze komme ich überhaupt nicht klar, da schmerzt es sofort egal wie ich die hinstelle. Bin aber auch nur 170 groß bei 50kg daher sehr schlank. Da merkt man jede stelle dir drückt sofort.


----------



## Aumenator (27. September 2020)

Schrotty schrieb:


> Mit der  Lordosenstütze komme ich überhaupt nicht klar, da schmerzt es sofort egal wie ich die hinstelle. Bin aber auch nur 170 groß bei 50kg daher sehr schlank. Da merkt man jede stelle dir drückt sofort.


Geh mal zu Ikea und teste den Markus, hat im Vergleich gut abgeschnitten und der ist relativ weich - und günstig.


----------



## Schrotty (28. September 2020)

Denn kenne ich und die Verarbeitung ist nicht gut und die Armlehne ist ein Witz. Auch beim neueren Modell ist das so.


----------

